# strange issue: command mail hung and slow down the server



## meteor8488 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I just built a new FreeBSD web server, running FreeBSD 9.1 and using ZFS (root also on ZFS). I got an issue that is very strange. Every time I run the `mail` command to check system mails, the command will hang for a long time (almost an hour). And there is no output except


```
# mail
mail: /tmp
#
```

And before this command finishes, my server disk IO is almost 100%ï¼Œ and server is pretty slow.

Can anyone help with this issue?

And when the server is booted, there are also two error messages:


```
www sm-mta[3305]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): opendaemonsocket: daemon IPv6: can't create server SMTP socket:
 Protocol not supported
www  sm-mta[3305]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): opendaemonsocket: daemon IPv6: optional socket disabled
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2013)

What are the permissions of the /tmp/ filesystem?


----------



## meteor8488 (Mar 26, 2013)

sirdice said:
			
		

> what are the permissions of the /tmp/ filesystem?



777


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2013)

They should be 1777.


```
dice@molly:~> ls -ld /tmp/
drwxrwxrwt  16 root  wheel  880 Mar 26 08:54 /tmp/
```


----------



## meteor8488 (Apr 4, 2013)

This issue has been fixed. The root cause is that the mailbox is about 600M. After deleting this mailbox, the server is back to normal


----------

